

Free Mobile Data Plans Are Going to Crush the Startup Economy - doctorshady
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/free-mobile-data-plans-are-going-to-crush-the-startup-economy

======
reuwsaat
This is like the ending of SLC Punk when he sells out. So sad.

